# First time euthanizing queen



## Bunyabees (May 17, 2017)

A couple of weeks back I replaced the queen that I started in my 1st hive back in October last year (an Italian) with a purchased Caucasian. While making sure the Caucasian was accepted by the colony I kept the replaced queen in a Nuc that I made up for the purpose. This week I replaced the queen from my second hive with a newly purchased Italian. The queen I was replacing was the daughter of my first queen, which I bred in September this year. I've moved her to the Nuc (into a queen cage with candy plug) and euthanized her mother, which was a bit sad for me given she was my first ever queen. Hoping the new Italian is accepted after which I'll need to decide what to do with the Nuc. I will either continue to build it up before putting into a third hive that I'm yet to build (replacing the daughter at that point) or euthanize the daughter and try and reintroduce the colony back to one of the other hives. The now dead Italian mother and her daughter (currently in Nuc) are good layers and nice looking queens, but both colony's (the mother's particularly) had turned quite nasty and also have not been great at controlling chalk brood from day 1, hence my decision to do the swap. Anyway - a slightly sad week - but also exciting to be having these new queens in my small apiary.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Did you save her in a little alcohol for swarm lure?


----------



## Bunyabees (May 17, 2017)

Yes - just in some normal vodka as it wasn't worth buying some rectified spirits which are extremely expensive in Australia. Cheers


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

I simply use isopropyl, aka rubbing alcohol but in a pinch I guess the queen in vodka could be the Russian equivalent of the worm in tequila


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Bunyabees said:


> A couple of weeks back I replaced the queen that I started in my 1st hive back in October last year (an Italian) with a purchased Caucasian. While making sure the Caucasian was accepted by the colony I kept the replaced queen in a Nuc that I made up for the purpose. This week I replaced the queen from my second hive with a newly purchased Italian. The queen I was replacing was the daughter of my first queen, which I bred in September this year. I've moved her to the Nuc (into a queen cage with candy plug) and euthanized her mother, which was a bit sad for me given she was my first ever queen. Hoping the new Italian is accepted after which I'll need to decide what to do with the Nuc. I will either continue to build it up before putting into a third hive that I'm yet to build (replacing the daughter at that point) or euthanize the daughter and try and reintroduce the colony back to one of the other hives. The now dead Italian mother and her daughter (currently in Nuc) are good layers and nice looking queens, but both colony's (the mother's particularly) had turned quite nasty and also have not been great at controlling chalk brood from day 1, hence my decision to do the swap. Anyway - a slightly sad week - but also exciting to be having these new queens in my small apiary.
> View attachment 36798
> View attachment 36799


Hi Bunya,

just wondering why you went for Caucasians?
Some years back I purchase some Caucasions and have had regrets ever since( my bees are generally muts with an Itlian tendency)

I find my Caucasians produce a lot more propolis which means more sticky mess for me.
Others may had another experience?


----------



## Bunyabees (May 17, 2017)

Hi Max. The simple answer is that at the time I ordered the Caucasian I was having difficulty getting a response from any of the major Italian breeders in relation to my inquiry to purchase a single queen. Clearly I have subsequently had more success given I got an Italian to do my second hive.

There is a breeder here in Queensland Australia that produces their breeding queens on a remote island off the coast, and are therefore said to have a very pure strain of Caucasian. I only really read about the propolising tendencies of the Caucasians after I had ordered, so not sure if that will be a regret for me. In any event if I am not happy with the Caucasian bees coming out of the queen I will replace her at some point with an Italian. Also, as I intend to replace my queens naturally in future (ie let the bees make their own) I'll have to decide whether having both caucasians and Italian's in my apiary is a good idea as I will end up with a real mixture of queens and bees coming out of her due to a range of drones.

Cheers


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi Bunya,
that would be Covey. I knew his father about 40 years ago. We both lived in Nambour then.
Most of my hives replace their queens naturally. I only interfere when I reckon a hive is doing poorly and the bees don't act.

I have both ( actually I also have one hive with a Black Queen and one with a Tiger) and they seem to be mostly quiet and productive.

I get queens from Barry at Glasshouse. I have been happy with the ones I got for my nuc's


----------



## Bunyabees (May 17, 2017)

Hi Max - that's right. Sorry - I didn't look where you were located and had incorrectly assumed you were American so provided just general comment. Where did you get the Caucasians you had (and sounds like you still have to some degree with your black queen hive.

Cheers


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Bunyabees said:


> Hi Max - that's right. Sorry - I didn't look where you were located and had incorrectly assumed you were American so provided just general comment. Where did you get the Caucasians you had (and sounds like you still have to some degree with your black queen hive.
> 
> Cheers


Na, not American! Upper Mary valley

I got the Caucasians from a mate ( Rob) all good hives but too much propolis.

The Black Queen is actually out of an Italian. I have done selections for years trying to find hygienic and productive bees. I had some wins but there is constant change


----------

